# Alte Sinumerik 3G



## kernbrn (27 November 2010)

Hallo da drausen.

sitze hier in Brasov (Rumänien) und habe eine alte Scheifmaschine mit Sinumerik 3G. Man hatte mich geholt weil eine Datenkommunikation angeblich nicht möglich ist. Habe die Steuerung nochmal urgelöscht und dann mit den Standartparametern gestartet.

Nach Eingabe der Schnittstellendaten kann ich mit PCin die Standart %TE daten auslesen. Wenn ich aber versuche Sie einzuspielen, dann steht die Steuerung einfach rum bis zum TimeOut. Habe jetzt den Verdacht dass der Schlüsselschalter die Eingabe sperrt.

Kann jedoch in meinen Unterlagen weder den Parameter finden mit dem der Schalter aktiviert oder deaktiviert wird. Noch weiss ich wo in der Steuerung ich prüfen kann ob die Signale des Schalters ankommen.

Kann mir da einer helfen?

mfg
Bernd


----------



## borromeus (27 November 2010)

Ich habe keine Ahnung finde es aber blöd wenn man alleine am Samstag in Rumänien sitzt....

nutzt das vielleicht:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19001


----------



## kernbrn (27 November 2010)

Nein, leider nicht.
Bei mir funktioniert die Kommunikation mit meiner AS511 zur SPS problemlos. Es ist die V24 die mich keine Daten reinspielen läßt.
Wobei ich mir da ich die Daten problemlos raus bekomme ziemlich sicher bin dass die Schnittstelle selbst OK ist und richtig Parametriert.

Habe Sie trotzdem auch schon getauscht.

grüße


----------



## HaDi (27 November 2010)

Wie viele NCs und PLCs hat die Steuerung?
Steht der Datenschutzschalter auf der Koppelkarte in Stellung oben?
Mit welcher Software unter welchem Betriebssystem willst du übertragen?
Ist/sind die PLC(s) im Run?
Steht der IBN-Drehschalter in Stellung 1?
Folgende Handbücher könnten auch helfen:
SINUMERIK 3G,  Differenzbeschreibung zu SINUMERIK System 3
SINUMERIK 3 GA0-3 Inbetriebnahme-Checkliste und Inbetriebnahmeanleitung
SINUMERIK 3, GA4B, Nahtstellenbeschreibung Teil 2

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## kernbrn (27 November 2010)

HaDi schrieb:


> Wie viele NCs und PLCs hat die Steuerung?  Eine
> Steht der Datenschutzschalter auf der Koppelkarte in Stellung oben?
> Gute Frage, Gegenfrage welche Koppelkarte?
> Mit welcher Software unter welchem Betriebssystem willst du übertragen?
> ...


----------



## HaDi (27 November 2010)

kernbrn schrieb:


> Gute Frage, Gegenfrage welche Koppelkarte?


Die mit dem Kippschalter ganz oben, auf dieser Karte müssten die 2 LEDs sein und die V24-Schnittstelle (X843). 


kernbrn schrieb:


> PG läuft unter Windows XP, wir haben 2 Varianten von PCin, die letzte DOS und die aktuelle Windows. Mit beiden, aquslesen ja, einlesen nein.
> Dabei bringt die DOS mal falsche Baudrate oder Parität, die Windows schiebt die Daten einfach rüber und sagt fertig.


Mit der DOS-Version geht das Einspielen nach meiner Erfahrung gar nicht, die Windows-Version setzt voraus, dass der FIFO der Schnittstelle auf 1 gesetzt wird.
Versuch mal, mit HyperTerminal eine serielle Verbindung anzulegen und übertrag dann mit "Übertragung/Textdatei senden".
Die Schnittstelle sollte neben der passenden Baudrate auf "gerade Parität / 7 Datenbits / 2 Stoppbits" eingestellt sein.


kernbrn schrieb:


> der Link geht nicht. die anderen beiden lese ich gerade.


geht der?
SINUMERIK 3G,  Differenzbeschreibung zu SINUMERIK System 3

Grüße von HaDi

[edit]
Viel Erfolg, ich muss jetzt weg, kann erst Heute Abend wieder reinschauen.
[/edit]


----------



## kernbrn (27 November 2010)

Schalterposition auf der Kommunikationskarte muß ich checken.

Das mit dem Hyperterminal probiere ich mal.

Link ging jetzt. 

Heißen Dank:s18:


----------



## kernbrn (28 November 2010)

Hallo HaDi,
habe gestern 5 minuten vor deiner Antwort Feierabend gemacht.
Darum erst heute probiert.
Hyperterminal geht genauso wenig an dieser Maschine.
Wir haben heute die %TE mit PCin für Windows und mit Hyperterminal in eine andere Schleifmaschine übertragen. Das funktioniert bei beiden problemlos.
Nur an meiner Maschine nicht.
Anzeige der Schnittstellenüberwachung ist identisch, die Sende LED geht an, die Empfangs LED bleibt die ganze Zeit aus oder ist so kurz an dass ich sie nicht sehen kann.

Die Ersatz Kommunikationskarte die sie hier haben funktioniert leider nicht.
Frisch aus der Siemensverpackung und doch gibt es wenn man sie steckt keine Kommunikation zwischen PLC und NC mehr.
Habe jetzt nur die Orginalkarte und eine aus einer alten Steuerung.
Beide Probiert. Wir haben heute auch noch eine neu Speicher Basisplatine getestet und einen anderes RAM-Modul (gebraucht). Alles ohne erfolg.

Hast du noch eine Idee


----------



## HaDi (28 November 2010)

Die Koppelkarten gibt´s/gab´s für 5 und für 8Mhz, erkennbar am Quarz auf der Baugruppe (Aufdruck auf dem Gehäuse 15.000 oder 24.000), ist die Ersatzkarte identisch?
Kannst du diese Karte mal aus der Maschine, wo es geht, "ausleihen" (Pufferbatterien vorher prüfen!)?
Ist der A64.4 (V24-Sperre) auf 0?
Steck ein Eprom im oberen Schacht der CPU921?
Ist in der PLC ein OB0?
Geht die Betriebsartenumschaltung?
Zeigt die Steuerung freien Teileprogrammspeicher an und wieviel?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## kernbrn (29 November 2010)

*Ein bischen weiter*

Hallo Hadi.

Um deine Fragen zu beantworten:
Das mit dem 5/8 MHz ist die Lösung warum die eine Karte nicht geht.
(Ist 8MHz).
OK wir haben die anderen mit 5 MHZ.

A64.4 = 0

Eprom = Ja
OB0 = vorhanden
Betriebsartenschalter geht.
Nach dem formatieren 8190Zeichen

So wir haben dann noch ein bischen probiert und ein Kollege aus Deutschland gab mir den Typ mit "falschen Werten" zu probieren.

Also haben wir die Schnittstelle auf den Default Werten gelassen.

411 + 412 auf 1100 0011
Also 2 Stopbits, Parität ungerade, keine Parität, kein Flusskontrolle und 600 Baud.

Wenn wir das gleiche  bei PCin einstellen dann geht nichts.
Wenn wir aber Parität auf Gerade stellen und die Flußkontrolle aktivieren dann konnten wir bei 600 Baud die TA und R-Parameter einspielen.
Ich war so happy.*ROFL*
Aber jetzt der Reinfall.
Wenn wir mit den orginal Maschinendaten einen Neustart machen, dann ist plötzlich der Betriebsartenwahlschalter außer Betrieb. 
Dann können wir nur noch erneut einen Reset machen und von vorne anfangen.
Weißt du was da falsch ist. Wir haben die Parameter mit einem Ausdruck des Herstellers verglichen und die stimmen alle.

grüße
Bernd


----------



## HaDi (29 November 2010)

HaDi schrieb:


> Die Schnittstelle sollte neben der passenden Baudrate auf "gerade Parität / 7 Datenbits / 2 Stoppbits" eingestellt sein.


Zu deinem Problem mit der Maschinensteuertafel:
Sieh dir mal in der Nahtstellenbeschreibung Teil 2 die Seite 4-12 an, dort sind die PLC-Maschinendaten beschrieben. Die sind entweder in der NC unter Maschinendaten ab N452 abgelegt und/oder in der PLC im DB9. Wenn kein DB9 vorhanden ist, kannst du ihn auch anlegen, das Grundprogramm wertet ihn dann aus.
Da ich die Konfiguration der Maschine nicht kenne und es allerhand Möglichkeiten gibt, die MSTT anzuschließen, kann ich nur raten, mal mit den Bits zu experimentieren, die ein "MSTT" enthalten.
Oder du beschreibst mal den Aufbau genauer.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## kernbrn (29 November 2010)

*Problem umschifft*

Hallo Hadi,
wir haben inzwischen das Problem umschifft im dem der Siemensmonteur
folgenden Parameter auf Null gesetzt hat. (siehe Anhang)

Aber was hat das jetzt für Auswirkungen?
Wir transferieren nicht mehr zwischen NC und PLC bei Neustart,
aber kann es sein dass wir das tun müssen?

grüße
Bernd


----------



## HaDi (29 November 2010)

Dann passen die PLC-MD in den TE-Daten nicht zur Konfiguration der MSTT bzw. dem PLC-Programm.
Was steht denn in MD452-457 und was steht im DB9,DW0-2?

Grüße von HaDi

[edit]
Machen kann man das so, bleibt nur dei Frage, was war vor dem Löschen drin.
[/edit]


----------



## kernbrn (29 November 2010)

*Anderer Ansatz von Siemensmonteur*

Hallo Hadi,
die letzten Stunden hat der Siemensmonteur folgendes probiert.

Bei Haben das untere Eprom der 921 gezogen und die SPS nur mit dem Standartprogramm geladen.
Dann haben wir TE eingespielt mit 456 = 00000000
und dan die R-Parameter, Zyklen(L) und die Anwenderprogramme.

Wenn wir dann 456 auf 10000000 setzen und das Eprom mit dem Anwenderprogramm stecken und laden bekommen wir auf dem Display die Fehlermeldung: Fehler 1 und inder Zeile darunter Fehler. Ganz unten steht dann noch mit H weitere Informationen, das funktioniert aber nicht.

Mit der Löschtaste kann ich Fehler 1 und die Anzeige mit H löschen,
aber nicht die blinkende Anzeige Fehler in Zeile2. Die bekomme ich nur weg wenn ich das Eprom wieder entferne und die SPS zurücksetze.

Ne Idee was wir da machen könne?

Im Moment suchen wir ein anderes Eprommodul weil wir nicht sicher sind ob es in Ordnung ist.

grüße
Bernd

Habe ein anderes Modul getestet gleicher Sch...


----------



## HaDi (29 November 2010)

Jetzt komm ich nicht mehr so ganz mit, warum setzt ihr denn 456.7, wenn dann die MSTT nicht mehr funktioniert?
Gibt´s denn nun einen DB9 und was steht da drin?
Was steht in den MD452-457 drin?
F1 usw. sind Fehlermeldungen, die über das PLC-Programm angestoßen werden (F0 mit M160.0, F1 mit M160.1 ...), wenn man die PC-Taste drückt sollte ein Menü erscheinen (Status, Fehler, Meldungen), wo man noch Text zu dem Fehler angezeigt bekommt. Diese Texte liegen entweder in DB´s oder sind im L998 enthalten.
Dass diese Fehler erst erscheinen, wenn das untere Eprom steckt, ist klar, weil da der OB1 drauf ist, auf dem oberen ist nur das Siemens-Grundprogramm.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## kernbrn (29 November 2010)

OK:
Wenn wir erst alle Daten in die Maschine laden und dann die SPS + 456.7 dann funktioniert das Maschinensteuerpult weiterhin.

Zu DB9: ist nicht vorhanden.

MD452-455 0000 0000
456 1000 0000
457 0010 0011

grüße
Bernd


----------



## HaDi (29 November 2010)

OK, mit 457.5 wird festgelegt, dass die MSTT-Signale über Merker (MB1-3) kommen, wenn man das aktiviert mit 456.7, dann muss auch ein Anwenderprogramm (unteres Eprom oder RAM) vorhanden sein, das die MSTT-Signale aus der Peripherie in die Merker überträgt, sonst geht die MSTT halt nicht. Das geht so, ist aber ungewöhnlich, weil man eine Übertragung über Merker i.d.R. nur macht, wenn es mehrere MSTT und/oder NCs gibt.
Dass Fehler angezeigt werden, wenn das Anwenderprogramm läuft, erscheint ja auch erst mal normal.
Was geht denn nun nicht?
Hast du denn mal die Koppelkarte aus der anderen Maschine probiert (wo die Datenübertragung ohne Probleme lief)?
Bekommst du denn Fehlertexte zu sehen (PC-Taste)?
Wie sieht die Nahtstelle aus (NC-betriebsbereit 1 + 2, NC-Alarm, NOT-Aus,...)?

Grüße von HaDi


----------

